# Different Benzo?s.



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I guess Clonazepam (Klonopins?) and Alprazolam (Xanax) are the most common/best ones. Of these I only have experience with XanaxXR (the extended release version) of which i take 2 times daily. They help somewhat but dont give you that "awesomeness" feeling that you want from a benzo. However I have been on 25mg?s Oxazepam (called Alepam, Murelax, Opamox, Oxascand, Serax, Serepax, Seresta, Sobril, Vaben) And those are SUPERB for anxiety/dp. Thing is I think i started to build up tolerance to the Oxazepam so i havent taken em in like 3 weeks.

My question is this, I am interrested in Clonazepam (hopefully my doctor can prescribe me some) and would like to know how they differ from other benzo?s.

I want the effect (or ?high? if you will) that i could get from the Oxazepam, where everything felt totally barable bordering on euphoria and i could go out and do whatever without anxiety/dp bothering me. the DP is still there during that effect, but you just "feel" good enough to say fuck it.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

what kind of drug us oxazepam?


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

As far as I am concerned clonazepam is the best of the bunch.
I don't remember getting high because when I started taking them I was I a bad way. Bad. Bad.
They do not make me tired and I have not built up a tolerance in 2 years.
I want to be there poster child.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> what kind of drug us oxazepam?


It is a benzodiazepine like Xanax Klonopin etc etc.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

oh ok , never heard of it, but if mark is on the poster you can be sure I will be taking it.


----------



## stoemmekluut (Sep 9, 2008)

Mmmh, Clonazepam does seem to work better on DP than other benzos but you shouldn't put such faith in a molecule.

If it's a high you're after, then it's the wrong drug for you. Anyways, whatever the drug and dosage that induce the high, prescription or recreational, it stops working after some time. Don't try to replace your DP high with a chemically induced one. Or just occasionally (it's only human).

I'm still taking (very) small amounts of Clonazepam every day. Tolerance and paradoxical effects (increased anxiety) are an issue for me, after a couple of months and at this time I'd be quite wary of using it as my prime medication. And there is usually cross-tolerance between benzos so you can't easily treat the tolerance/addiction/withdrawal caused by one benzo with another.

That being said, it's probably the best of the lot for DP.

Cheers!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

stoemmekluut said:


> If it's a high you're after, then it's the wrong drug for you. Anyways, whatever the drug and dosage that induce the high, prescription or recreational, it stops working after some time. Don't try to replace your DP high with a chemically induced one. Or just occasionally (it's only human).


Well said. Indeed well said. If it's the high you seek it will only lead to hell once you've become dependent and either run out or try to stop.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> stoemmekluut said:
> 
> 
> > If it's a high you're after, then it's the wrong drug for you. Anyways, whatever the drug and dosage that induce the high, prescription or recreational, it stops working after some time. Don't try to replace your DP high with a chemically induced one. Or just occasionally (it's only human).
> ...


Well said by everybody.

Iused to abuse benzos badly. I would come home from work crack open 2 beers and chew 2 benzos and drink it all down.
I would just sit and soak up the feeling of not feeling bad.

It took me years to figure out that I needed serequel and effexor too. 
I had to admit to myself that my brain was not delivering what I needed so I was prone to abusing benzos for temporary relief.

A good job or a good "something" helped a lot too.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

mmm i think i know what that good "something" is. :lol:


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Tnx for all the advice guys. Im worried that Clonazepam or Klonopins is something else over here, because it?s only listed as an anti-epileptic drug, not as an anxiolytic drug like the rest of the benzodiazepines. As you can see here "sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klonazepam" (In swedish but you?ll see the diagram)

Oh well, Im gonna eat something now and then go out for a walk/jog in the fresh air. Hope you all have a nice or barable day.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Clonazepam is actually called rivotril in the UK as well as in canada. Most benzodiazepines have some anti-convulsant activity but some have more and are approved for use as a anti-convulsant. Clonazepam, valium and clorazepate are benzos commonly used as anti-convulsants. Thats why if you get prescribed these meds you will see on the PI sheet that they are used to treat seizures as well as anxiety and panic disorder or whatnot. Atleast thats whats on the PI sheets you get in canada.

Lorazepam (ativan) is one thats used alot as a IV or IM injection for emergency treatment of seizures in hospitals. Ive not heard of it being used in outpatient.

No benzos are really euphoric to me at all they just help my anxiety. Well clonazepam and valium help it but lorazepam and xanax do nothing.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Inzom said:


> Tnx for all the advice guys. Im worried that Clonazepam or Klonopins is something else over here, because it?s only listed as an anti-epileptic drug, not as an anxiolytic drug like the rest of the benzodiazepines. As you can see here "sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klonazepam" (In swedish but you?ll see the diagram)
> 
> Oh well, Im gonna eat something now and then go out for a walk/jog in the fresh air. Hope you all have a nice or barable day.


Who cares what it's for. It works like a charm. As long as I don't start growing boobs I will take it.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Mmm boobs. You cant really go wrong with boobs.


----------

